# Weekends Castings



## wayneryan65 (Feb 25, 2014)

Here are a few blanks from this weekends castings
Boss Hawg
Incredible Hulk
Purp n Red
Toxic Grape
Waterfall
wayne@texasblanks.com


----------



## Pitoon (Feb 25, 2014)

those came out nice!

Pitoon




wayneryan65 said:


> Here are a few blanks from this weekends castings
> Boss Hawg
> Incredible Hulk
> Purp n Red
> ...


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 25, 2014)

Good looking blanks Wayne.  Productive weekend.

Ray


----------



## merrym (Mar 1, 2014)

*LOVE that Boss Hogg one! Is it all resin, or did you embed wood/stuff into it??? I am a total newbie to this hobby, have not cast anything yet except necklace pendants...*


----------



## loydstuts (Mar 23, 2014)

You do some good work!!!


----------



## JohnU (Mar 23, 2014)

Great work Wayne!  Love them all.  Nice color and character in every one!


----------



## Ambidex (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful castings! Boss hog reminds me at first glance of gator jaw


----------



## BayouPenturner (Mar 23, 2014)

good job


----------



## Allen_B (Mar 23, 2014)

I like them all, but am partial to The Hulk and the Waterfall. They all look amazing with colors that pop.


----------



## wayneryan65 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone...your kind comments are what keeps me casting


----------



## jokker78 (Mar 27, 2014)

Wow!!!!!
Those are sweet!!


----------



## Mike Powell (Mar 27, 2014)

I really like the Incredible Hulk.....


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Mar 27, 2014)

really like all of them.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Mar 30, 2014)

I like the Incredible Hulk and toxic grape. I've always liked that color combination.


----------



## Darkshier (Mar 30, 2014)

Those look great!


----------



## Jim Burr (Mar 30, 2014)

I want #1 and #3!!


----------



## Marko50 (Apr 27, 2014)

*H-o-l-y S-m-o-k-e!*

Wayne, you work magic with your castings!:hypnotized::RockOn:


----------

